# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Building cert iv contracts help

## DaveTTC

Hi I'm doing cert IV in building. After years in the industry thought it about time I got up to speed on legal issues etc.  
Currently I'm researching contracts, something I have never procured for myself.  
Can anyone help me with copies of HIA, ABIC and MBA contracts. I need copies for reading. The ones listed below are mentioned in my learning guide, if there are others i should be aware of please feel free to let me know 
BC4              (MBA)
PEMWC.       (MBA)
SFRB.           (MBA) 
BW1.             (ABIC)
SW1.             (ABIC)
MW1.            (ABIC) 
FF/C 
Small works contract.              (HIA)
Medium works contract.          (HIA).   Supervised
Medium works contract.          (HIA).   Unsupervised
NSW residential building contract for renovations/additions.        (HIA)
NSW residential cost plus contract.                                               (HIA) 
Please note, I have the following
AS4000 / 2124 / 4300 / 4915 / 4916 / 4902 / 4917 / 4305 / 4905 
I also have 2 from NSW Fair Trading 
Thanks to any who might be able to help

----------


## intertd6

You should be able to access these contracts through your TAFE library if not apply to the organisations directly for a copy of them, as you are a student they will have sample marked copies for this purpose for a negligible fee, not full price.
regards inter

----------


## DaveTTC

> You should be able to access these contracts through your TAFE library if not apply to the organisations directly for a copy of them, as you are a student they will have sample marked copies for this purpose for a negligible fee, not full price.
> regards inter

  Sadly they only have access to Australian standards.

----------


## ringtail

The building Authority in your state should/might have their own versions of all contracts. In QLD, the BSA regulate and approve all contracts that are used in the industry as well as produce their own. I just use the BSA ones as its easier and they are in fairly plain lawyer english.

----------


## DaveTTC

> The building Authority in your state should/might have their own versions of all contracts. In QLD, the BSA regulate and approve all contracts that are used in the industry as well as produce their own. I just use the BSA ones as its easier and they are in fairly plain lawyer english.

  Fair trading has a few to cover housing and they are good and free.  
My course wants me to compare multiple contracts.  
It also wants me to find regulations governing commercial contracts and housing over $350,000 (off the top of my head)

----------


## ringtail

Fun fun fun  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

MBA Website has what you want, but you will have to pay if your not a member.

----------


## DaveTTC

I'm not a member.  
Have finished assignment 1 and on assignment 2 now. Was in discussion. With TAFE today and they said one of the questions should not be there as there is no legislation covering 'commercial building' in NSW. All those hours I spent searching - no wonder I could not find anything lol

----------


## DaveTTC

One of the sites you sent as helpful and had some good links 
Thx

----------


## Gaza

> I'm not a member.  
> Have finished assignment 1 and on assignment 2 now. Was in discussion. With TAFE today and they said one of the questions should not be there as there is no legislation covering 'commercial building' in NSW. All those hours I spent searching - no wonder I could not find anything lol

  commerical work genral uses the AS set of contracts with attachements, smaller builders use the MBA contract for commerical nsw govt work is all GC21.

----------


## DaveTTC

> commerical work genral uses the AS set of contracts with attachements, smaller builders use the MBA contract for commerical nsw govt work is all GC21.

  Thx Gaza, I'll note that now

----------


## Gaza

also go to know is alot of contracts are "back to back" this mostly NSW dept fin work this is where the builders subbies sign the same as the head contractor does, meaning all the clasues apply such as allowable margin on varaitions, LDs. 
let me know if you need any stuff i stuff have most of my UNI books around, we had an assignmnet on comparing the archiect contract to the builders one, it was a few years a go now like 2005.

----------


## DaveTTC

> also go to know is alot of contracts are "back to back" this mostly NSW dept fin work this is where the builders subbies sign the same as the head contractor does, meaning all the clasues apply such as allowable margin on varaitions, LDs. 
> let me know if you need any stuff i stuff have most of my UNI books around, we had an assignmnet on comparing the archiect contract to the builders one, it was a few years a go now like 2005.

  Sure, I'll PM you my email

----------

